
Show HN: Tabspace – rate and compare engineering teams by playing poker - aennyta
http://www.tabspace.io
======
aennyta
Looking for a new developer job, we need to invest quite some time - tech
screening call, code challenges, whiteboard interviews etc., before we get to
speak to the company about the team, the role and company's approach to
engineering.

We want to rebalance the information asymmetries that currently exist in the
tech hiring process. You can research and compare engineering teams based on
reviews from current and former dev employees and review your team by playing
some poker.

